# grooming tools



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

My Golden doesn't have much coat so I am not a good one for advice, if you try a search (search box in the top right hand corner of the page) and look for this subject or something like "grooming tools recommendation" etc. you will see what others have mentioned. A shedding blade doesn't work like a furminator it is sort of like what you would use on a horse, works like a champ but you do have to be gentle and not go down to the skin:

https://www.amazon.com/Millers-Forg...852&sr=8-12&keywords=dog+tools+shedding+blade

https://www.amazon.com/Master-Groom...15977&sr=8-3&keywords=dog+tools+slicker+brush

buy the best thinning shears you can afford and also straight scissors. They are an investment and make grooming a better experience


----------



## Atis (Jul 8, 2014)

This the undercoat rake I have it is my most frequently used tool.

https://www.amazon.com/JW-Pet-Compa...&sr=1-1&keywords=jw+double+row+undercoat+rake


----------



## Goldens&Friesians (May 31, 2014)

I am also a groomer. I really don't like shedding blades, they are ok for short hair, but I feel like they are damaging for longer hair. Undercoat rakes are not the only thing that cause brush burn-any brush can cause brush burn. If you keep up with your brushing so the dog is not matted or packed with undercoat, you shouldn't have to worry about brush burn. Brush burn happens when you have to repeatedly brush over the same spot to get undercoat and/or mats out. My routine for grooming on my golden is bath, dry, trim nails & pads & feet, clean ears, slicker brush, undercoat rake, shape ears, and last is greyhound comb. <--This is a "full" grooming routine. In between baths (which happen every 2-4 weeks for my dog) I do nails weekly, brush as needed (the more you brush, the less they shed), and brush teeth daily (well, in theory  realistically it probably only happens 3-4 times per week). Hope this is helpful :smile2:


----------



## mummybytes13 (Aug 2, 2016)

thank you, excellent advise 



Goldens&Friesians said:


> I am also a groomer. I really don't like shedding blades, they are ok for short hair, but I feel like they are damaging for longer hair. Undercoat rakes are not the only thing that cause brush burn-any brush can cause brush burn. If you keep up with your brushing so the dog is not matted or packed with undercoat, you shouldn't have to worry about brush burn. Brush burn happens when you have to repeatedly brush over the same spot to get undercoat and/or mats out. My routine for grooming on my golden is bath, dry, trim nails & pads & feet, clean ears, slicker brush, undercoat rake, shape ears, and last is greyhound comb. <--This is a "full" grooming routine. In between baths (which happen every 2-4 weeks for my dog) I do nails weekly, brush as needed (the more you brush, the less they shed), and brush teeth daily (well, in theory  realistically it probably only happens 3-4 times per week). Hope this is helpful :smile2:


----------

